# XM and Sirius



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Howdy all, just a quick question. Is it possible to have both XM and Sirius connected and working on a mk5 at the same time? My car came with the Sirius sat radio, and I was wondering if I have to unplug this to get the XM to work? Thanks!


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

you can buy a splitter that takes your satellite radio input and gives you two inputs. Most people use this along with a DICE iPod adapter so they can see song info. I have never tried it myself. Sirius officially bought out XM and they are suppose to be combining service soon. Another option is to get a portable XM receiver and plug it in to the AUX IN


----------



## slowagen (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (jlong1987)*


_Quote »_you can buy a splitter that takes your satellite radio input and gives you two inputs.


Where would I find more information about this splitter? Any search I run just brings up the exterior mod and not the audio mod.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (slowagen)*

this is our sat radio splitter:
MK5 Sat radio pass thru 








it can be used to keep your sat radio audio working when adding an ipod kit or aux input
as far as keeping both units functional, its gonna be tricky as they both need can and antenna connections, it could be possible but you'd have to have the radio off when you did the switching, if it was me I might choose one of the new plans that allow you to get the best of Sirius on XM or the reverse however your case may be


----------

